# Free spay/neuter for pitbulls in Charlottesville VA



## Judy (Dec 12, 2005)

Cossposted-

Hey everyone,

If anyone knows of a pit bull needing spay/neuter in or near Charlottesville, VA, the local SPCA is having free spay/neuter for pits (and low cost for other breeds) on June 11th and 12th. 



WHERE: Charlottesville Albemarle SPCA
at 3355 Berkmar Drive

WHO: Available to low-income qualifying* Pet Owners and All Pitbull** owners

HOW: By Appointment ONLY (50 spaces available), call TODAY: 973-5959 ext. 249
* Yearly maximum income levels: single (no children) $20,000; married persons (no children) $30,000; married/single persons with children $40,000 - proof of income required
** All dogs must be under 75lbs.

LOW COST SPAY NEUTER
$20 PER PET
PITBULLS FIXED FOR FREE!


----------

